# .



## V2AAA (Jan 16, 2015)

.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Not on my Samsung or my PC. What browser are you using? I used to use Dolphin HD which is based on the stock Android browser but recent upgrades to it made it really slow with the forum. I've since reverted back to an older backed up version but better still UC browser and Opera which is not based on the stock browser are both fast at rendering the screen with good features. The issue seems to be to do with the forum's rich number of objects on screen with code behind them and the particular way these are handled by the browsers when rendering - scrolling the index page really shows it up. I used to notice something similar on my old PC.


----------



## V2AAA (Jan 16, 2015)

.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Have you tried UC browser, Opera or even Chrome browser on your Samsung?

First download and install one from the market and give it a try then let us know your results.

The iPhone may have a similar issue but that's a different operating system, which I don't have, so someone else may be able to help with that.

It may also help to know which specific devices you have. Their speed and capability may also be an issue along with the web page complexity and browser handling of the task. Are you unning any virus checkers or advert blockers?


----------

